# RMR Game five



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Will be fun to see Lonny and Zach battle. Woods and Hassell or Mason. Should be on in a half hour. NBA TV


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I thought that the game was on at five, but now it says 7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

14-9 Blazers early

Hinrich 5 pts. 2-2. And a great give and go to baxter who dunked the ball through traffic. Austin as 2. Blazers hot!

Randolph and Woods DNP. 

Hinrich can really push the ball.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How about that Baxter dunk over Boutmje-Boutmje!!!!

And what the hell is Soumalia doing? that is the worst post move I have ever seen.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Has anyone else watching the game noticed Hinirich is a very good defender. He is almost always up on his man, gets to shots fast to contest them; this guy will definitely help the Bulls win some games this year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> How about that Baxter dunk over Boutmje-Boutmje!!!!
> 
> And what the hell is Soumalia doing? that is the worst post move I have ever seen.


I saw that.  Should never be given the ball that far out. 

Hassell made a nice offensive rebound and put back just now. 

Austin and Baxter and Samake all three hitting the boards.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Is that Sam Perkins suited up for the Bulls ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls down 16-15 after one. Second team not near as fluid as the first unit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a move by Hassell! Drove through everyone for a stuff. 

Everyone has scored for the first five now. A couple of minutes ago bulls as a team was shooting 26%

Outlaw, 6 pts.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Please keep the updates and observations coming......


They are appreciated!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice dunk by Hassell but in a regular game Trent should of had his arse knocked to the floor before floating like that  

Austin has some skills, huh? He's pretty quick for a guy who's 260.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another nice dunk by hassell. Left outlaw standing! 9 pts. 3-6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3:00 left first half. 34-28 bulls. Hinrich 8 pts. 3-3 1-1 free throws. 
Hassell, 11. Hassell is rebounding the ball this game, better than i have ever seen him rebound in the past. 

Austins last two shots were wild and wayyy of the mark.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

How's Roger and Kirk Shooting ?

OUr FG % in the 1st qtr was 26% 

Yeeowww


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Who has Hinrich been guarding ??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. Hinrich just blew by four guys for a lay up. 13 pts!! '

Bulls up 39-31. HT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> How's Roger and Kirk Shooting ?
> 
> OUr FG % in the 1st qtr was 26%
> ...


Hinrich 5-7! 1-1 fts. 

Mason has only two or three shots and he hit one. 

Hassell has looked very good. 

Portland doing a good job of keeping Baxter from getting the ball. But Hinrich and Hassell making them pay.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Wow. Hinrich just blew by four guys for a lay up. 13 pts!! '
> 
> Bulls up 39-31. HT


Nice to hear Kirk is having a strong game and a nice box score line. Maybe it will keep the haters away for a few days.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

How's Baxter doing today? Who's guarding him?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Who has Hinrich been guarding ??


I never looked to see who it was. But he stays with his man and also gives double team help.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> How's Baxter doing today? Who's guarding him?


I cant spell his name. Without going to nba.com to look, boomshay boomshay. I know I know its way off in spelling.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aesop</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice to hear Kirk is having a strong game and a nice box score line. Maybe it will keep the haters away for a few days.


He said he got tired earlier in the week. Tonight he wanted to be more aggressive and more relaxed. He is doing both very well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ruben boumtje-boumtje, i think it is. I've watched the whole first half, Hassell and Hinrich have done nicely. good defense, nice offense, they're getting it done. i'd like to see baxter get more touches, hopefully we can get him going 3rd. quarter


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Well even though Kirk's shot has been a bit off the first few games , from reports , he has still played the right way - pushing the ball well and directing the offense inside/out very capably - in addition to apparently defending very well

What excites me about this bunch of guys is that Lonny, Trent, Roger and Kirk could be the core of our 2nd unit with Yell/Marcus

And from reports these guys are playing fluidly .

Its not so much that they are winning and beating other team's try outs but it is reported that they are in sync and playing the game right which is a good sign for our bench capacity/depth


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Well even though Kirk's shot has been a bit off the first few games , from reports , he has still played the right way - pushing the ball well and directing the offense inside/out very capably - in addition to apparently defending very well
> 
> What excites me about this bunch of guys is that Lonny, Trent, Roger and Kirk could be the core of our 2nd unit with Yell/Marcus
> ...


Your second sentence has been the way i feel too. We are deep. The second team is pretty good. That is if we dont trade anyone. 

Hinrich is very quick and pushes the ball well. The way Chandler and Curry run the floor, it will be fun to watch him with those two in the game this next fall and winter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Well even though Kirk's shot has been a bit off the first few games , from reports , he has still played the right way - pushing the ball well and directing the offense inside/out very capably - in addition to apparently defending very well
> 
> What excites me about this bunch of guys is that Lonny, Trent, Roger and Kirk could be the core of our 2nd unit with Yell/Marcus
> ...


Two of those guys could end up starting for us, even. Trent and Kirk.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

mario austin made a nice block, pippen's nephew made a shot...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blazers off to a 6-0 run to start second half. Bulls last two times down the court threw the ball away. First Mason, then Hinrich. 

Austin made a nice block on Davis.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> What excites me about this bunch of guys is that Lonny, Trent, Roger and Kirk could be the core of our 2nd unit with Yell/Marcus
> 
> And from reports these guys are playing fluidly .
> ...


I don't know whether it's a tribute to the new coaching staff or just that these guys aren't expected to do much for our team, but it seems they're playing the game the right way--as a team. I only hope that it carries through to the rest of the team and the more marquee guys when training camp begins. We'll be a scary team if we actually play like one all the time.


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

I think the Blazers should pick up Mario Austin if the Bulls don't keep'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This would be awesome for Travis and Mario to play together!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I hate ESPN


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thorton benched Hinrich early and he needed to! Two lazy passes that were stolen. Hassell 17 pts. Outlaw has 8. Boumtje Boumtje looks good this game. Giving Baxter trouble.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

hinrich looks good right now, hit a three and had a nice double team that led to a turnover by the blazers towards the end of the third...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

65-56 bulls. Hassell 22. Hinrich 19. 4 threes. Hinrich just blocked a Blazer player down low. 

Gotta love the way Austin plays. He dove to the floor in an effort to get the ball. He tried.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

70-56. Hassell stole the ball and drove the length of the court with a man on him all the way and dunked it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

By the sound of things these Bulls are playing hard. Diving for loose balls, playing tough D and team ball. Is it the coaching staff. Hopefully these new coaches can have as good of an effect on the starters. Teach them defense and rebounding.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:34 left, 70-65 bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

hinrich was just shown putting ice on his thigh, nothing serious I don't think...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk knows how to finger roll  

and he also gets the 3 shots by faking Boumtje ditto to foul him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21.2 seconds left 78-74 bulls. Blazer ball. Hinrich 23, Hassell 24.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 82-81. Mason hit four free throws to win it for the bulls. Mason 7 pts. 1-7 

Baxter needs to work on a mid range jump shot. He struggled. Boumtje boumtje was too big for Lonny. Lonny played center and he is not a center.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Could Mario Austin take Corie Blount's spot leaving us with a Center crew of Curry, Bags and Austin ?

Its a bit green I suppose which is why you may go with Corie to give it more of a vet look


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the posts on the game, folks. Our stupid ESPN showed street ball instead. :upset: And we don't have NBA TV, yet..but that will be remedied this next season. 

btw, this game is how Hinrich usually plays :yes:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Trenton was interviewed after the game. He said he was trying to show people that he could indeed score, that's what he did in college. 

Trenton also commented that Kirk was a heady point guard and talented. Maybe he won't be a bust afterall


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Could Mario Austin take Corie Blount's spot leaving us with a Center crew of Curry, Bags and Austin ?
> 
> Its a bit green I suppose which is why you may go with Corie to give it more of a vet look


Austin is agressive. Fouls too much. Without seeing what Bagaric brings to the table thats hard to say. If you want to make a run for the playoffs, Blount would be the answer. 

I like Austin. But we have wayyyy too many pfs. Unless Fizer gets traded, i dont see any room for him.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Yeah Boumtje squared is a 7 footer while Lonny is like .. what ... 6'7 ??

Still Malik Rose has made a career out of playing the post as 6'6/6'7 power forward

I'll never forget that flush he threw down on Mutombo in the finals

That was just flat out rude.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WestHighHawk</b>!
> Thanks for all the posts on the game, folks. Our stupid ESPN showed street ball instead. :upset: And we don't have NBA TV, yet..but that will be remedied this next season.
> 
> btw, this game is how Hinrich usually plays :yes:


We do this every game during the regular season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Yeah Boumtje squared is a 7 footer while Lonny is like .. what ... 6'7 ??
> 
> Still Malik Rose has made a career out of playing the post as 6'6/6'7 power forward
> ...


Yeah. Lonny gave up at least four inches to him if not five.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

good game by the bulls. 

can't wait for tomorrow's frank williams/hinrich matchup.


----------



## chibullsfan4life (Feb 19, 2003)

damn I hate ESPN,but i'm glad DA BULLS won! what were the final stats for Hinrich,Hassell,Baxter,Austin and who ever??


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Trueblue,

Any possibility we could ever get a chatroom here just for the Bulls?

THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chibullsfan4life</b>!
> damn I hate ESPN,but i'm glad DA BULLS won! what were the final stats for Hinrich,Hassell,Baxter,Austin and who ever??


Stats wont come out for a long time yet. I started to keep score, but would have been hard to do the way they interviewed people etc:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

These summer league games ARE important as they set the tone for the young rookies and young vets like Trent and Lonny in their work regime for the rest of the summer which hopefully has this confidence carried over into training camp which acts as a spur to gee the older vets up 

Success is infectious and who better to stir it up in the training camp but the enthusiasm of youth


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> These summer league games ARE important as they set the tone for the young rookies and young vets like Trent and Lonny in their work regime for the rest of the summer which hopefully has this confidence carried over into training camp which acts as a spur to gee the older vets up
> 
> Success is infectious and who better to stir it up in the training camp but the enthusiasm of youth


They are important. But remember, Denver went 6-0 in the RMR review last year. Chris Anderson was MVP. Denver won 17 games anf Anderson played in the NDBL. 

But...We have two coaches who are trying to instill defense into their mind set. The two games i have seen. I see that. Hassell is working on his offense. He looks good. I think he would have scored more points if he had not gotten tired at the last.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Man I love NBATV. Right after watching the kiddies win they switch over to the Rucker League. Curry and Craw are playing. Craw looks a little bigger and Curry looks leaner and meaner.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> If we knew there would be support for it. By support, i mean people going in it. The regular chat is not supported very well.


I think there would be suprt on this board. I think our official threads might work their way over to the chatroom at gametime. I'm just not that intersted in chatting with the fans from the rest of the league. Team chat would be great, though, IMO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Trueblue,
> 
> Any possibility we could ever get a chatroom here just for the Bulls?
> ...


If we knew there would be support for it. By support, i mean people going in it. The regular chat is not supported very well.
We have never discussed anything like this before. So i can't really say


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Box Score:

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/pordal20.pdf

Wow! I saw the whole game. To get started, good games from Travis Outlaw and Hassell. So did Boom-Boom. 

This was the first SL game I saw Kirk in, so I never got to see him suck! He showed a little of everything tonight: good D, a good 3pt stroke, and good drives to the basket. That pirouette move was sweet! His assist total may not show it, but he was really aggressive at the point .

The Kirk Haters should just give it a rest because this guy is a decent player. I doubt he'll get many minutes behind Jamal, but I think he'll fit in fine.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

sorry to be off topic but is any one else catching this rucker game? Curry is going off. Between Eddy and Jamal, the other team has no chance. 

But oh are the announcers brutal.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Who was guarding Ime Udoka? He scored 27 points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

hassell had 24 pts, 8 rebounds. hinrich was 4-5 from 3pt land, I think he finished with 23. I lost track of everybody. Mason had 6 or 7 pts, and baxter was around 5 or 6 as well...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I guess Hassell will be the backup SG. I thought Mason Jr. would surpass him, but not at this point.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hinrich had a good game. But 2ast and 5 TO, that's not what a point guard should have.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> sorry to be off topic but is any one else catching this rucker game? Curry is going off. Between Eddy and Jamal, the other team has no chance.
> 
> But oh are the announcers brutal.


Tell us more


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy completely dominated during tonight's rucker's game,but after every dunk the announcer would say he's a grown man now and put the women and children to bed...and Eddy scored alot of points. Other than that all I can say is that game was bananas


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Hinrich had a good game. But 2ast and 5 TO, that's not what a point guard should have.


Did he play SG or PG? I think it was Mason or Trent had 7 asst, but iam guessing mason or trent played PG, and Kirk was SG hence the scoring. oh well still its a good sign to see kirk getting his scoring touch back.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Was eddy in shape?

How did Jamal play?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Was eddy in shape?
> 
> How did Jamal play?


I thought Eddy looked lean. He also looked pretty damn strong. 
Eddy also had a nice pass on the break to Jamal, Jamal slammed it home. Eddy had about 30 points.

Jamal looks to have more size in his arms, hopefully he's been working hard. 

The game was called when the rains came.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Hinrich had a good game. But 2ast and 5 TO, that's not what a point guard should have.


Here we go again, nitpicking Hinrich. One game, he has 8 assists but shoots terribly; this game, he shoots wonderfully but has low assist numbers. And then we chastise him either way!


----------

